# R5 Review by DPReview



## xps (Oct 21, 2020)

Canon EOS R5 review


Canon's EOS R5 is one of the best mirrorless cameras on the market today. But even with its 45MP sensor, 20fps bursts and 8K video, its not without its flaws. Find out all the ups and downs of Canon's latest mirrorless flagship right here.




www.dpreview.com




91% score

"
Conclusion
The Canon EOS R5 is well-suited for just about any type of photographer, whether you shoot portraits, events, weddings, sports, family gatherings, and more. We've felt a bit let down by Canon's promises of the camera's outright video capability, but for most users, it's still a great option for getting good-quality video clips of almost anything you point it at. Power users that need the best video quality all the time won't be a good fit, but otherwise the EOS R5 is a fantastic option for almost anyone looking for a quality full-frame high-resolution mirrorless camera."


----------

